# Political campaigning on Gbatemp



## Rolf12 (Sep 27, 2019)

Can this please stop? Someone is trying to spam the news flow on this site. It is hard to see anything related to gaming anymore. Such a sad setup for a good forum.

Skickat från min LG-D855 via Tapatalk


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 27, 2019)

If you bothers you and you can't ignore it yourself when scanning through new posts (I presume you don't care for every device, flash cart, mod chip, custom firmware and game we cover around here and scroll on by) then there are options to do it via preferences https://gbatemp.net/account/new-content

If you want to see other content, or slants thereof (neutral/objective is better but hey), in this forum section feel free to post it (it is an open forum after all).


----------



## Rolf12 (Sep 27, 2019)

FAST6191 said:


> If you bothers you and you can't ignore it yourself when scanning through new posts (I presume you don't care for every device, flash cart, mod chip, custom firmware and game we cover around here and scroll on by) then there are options to do it via preferences https://gbatemp.net/account/new-content
> 
> If you want to see other content, or slants thereof (neutral/objective is better but hey), in this forum section feel free to post it (it is an open forum after all).


Youre right. Ill switch it off. Its just so tasteless. Just like this complaining.

Skickat från min LG-D855 via Tapatalk


----------



## Costello (Sep 27, 2019)

duplicate thread

https://gbatemp.net/threads/suggestion-i-think-we-should-ban-political-threads.548633/#post-8799130


----------

